# Are grape leaves poisonous to pigeons?



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello! Me again! I am happy to report that Henri and Simon's updated outdoor area is almost done! Hoorayyyy!! Today I get to do the enjoying task of digging a 2 ft deep trench around the enclosure and bury wire. Their house still needs the siding and I have yet to put in the pond(shallow of course). Found the perfect "tree" for them to perch on with a variety of different sized limbs. I want to plant a grape vine at the base of the "tree" so that in time, it will climb up and to the top, providing a natural look and supply yummy grapes(seedless white). Not sure about the leaves though. If the goofballs decide to dine on them, is there a health risk? I have searched online and have found different opinions. Was wondering if anyone here knew.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW! Look at that mansion! Aren't they lucky!

I have no idea about grape leaves and pigeons... hopefully, an expert will clue you in soon.

But wow. Beautiful housing!!!


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I think people are going to think we're crazy for doing all that for just 2 pigeons, but I'm now confident that they have enough room outside for daytime play


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is beautiful!!!! I bet your pijies love it.
Not sure about the grape leaves. Hope someone knows and lets you know.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not think so.. I just read a recipe for making pickles and it said to put a grape leaf in the bottom of the jar..so Im figuring it is safe. the wood is listed as non-toxic for birds to use as perches.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I just put the question in my search engine and came up with this...

*Are grape leaves poisonous?*

In: SciTech › Science › Animals & Plants

According to nutritiondata.com, they're safe to eat but is very high in Sodium. They are also a very good source of Vitamin A, Vitamin C, Riboflavin, Niacin and Folate.
Answered - 62 days ago at 3:42pm on Apr 17 2012 

Great looking outdoor area...good job!!!

Dawn


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

What spectacular accommodations!
I know the question was if grape leaves are safe for pigeons and I don't have an answer either. They are definitely safe, delicious and good for humans and a huge part of Mediterranean and Middle Eastern cuisine - I cook with them all the time since I'm from Bulgaria. Our grape vines at home used to be preferred nesting spots to several pairs of collared doves, but I don't know if that says anything about their safety should the the pigeons decide to chomp on them.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

My pigeons eat grape leaves all the time and none have died. grapes however are very toxic to dogs also rasins and saultanas


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I love the loft and flight pen. I bet hen and si love it too. have they paired up yet?


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies! After reading them all, I went outside and transplanted the vine into their enclosure. Thank you also for all the nice compliments! The only drawback I have found is that they love their new area so much that it's a huge battle when its time to come in for the night. When I bring in their transport carrier and say..."Ok...time for bed", they now fly in the opposite direction! Lol. It's always something, isn't it? Oh yeah...my kid wanted me to ask if there are other kinds of plants or shrubs that can be planted in their enclosure that would be fun, interesting and safe. I thought a blueberry bush, but they can't be perched on and are space hogs.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> I love the loft and flight pen. I bet hen and si love it too. have they paired up yet?


Nope. Simon still tries and tries endlessly. He dances...coos...puffs out his throat. Nothing seems to intrigue Henri. Except for when he lets her sit on his head on the bottom of the cage every morning. I don't get it. But looks like I won't have to buy dummy eggs . Although Henri wants no romance, the two are the closest of chums!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your enclosure is great. I'm sure they love it.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful aviary! It looks so amazing! Your birds are going to be so happy! The leaves should be fine for them to consume, they are just contain a high amount of sodium, so it may be best to make sure they do not eat too many. Absolutely amazing housing!


----------

